# N Reg carbon bonnet wanted



## bignath4607 (Aug 29, 2010)

As per title people, bonnet flew up on me today on my way to work, and has pretty much ruined my existing carbon bonnet.
Do any of you good people have one that you don***8217;t require anymore ? 

Kind regards

Nath


----------

